# Moving to CFB Edmonton real soon...



## English (20 Jan 2005)

I've just about completed my SigOp apprenticeship course here in Kingston, and just recently found out i've been posted to Edmonton, i can't wait! 
My question is, what are the single quarters like in the base? Space wise... Are there two people per room? Is it hard for a SigOp to get their wings in Edmonton? Thats one of my many goals... 
Thanks! 

- Pte Curnow


----------



## Sapper6 (20 Jan 2005)

English said:
			
		

> I've just about completed my SigOp apprenticeship course here in Kingston, and just recently found out i've been posted to Edmonton, i can't wait!
> My question is, what are the single quarters like in the base? Space wise... Are there two people per room? Is it hard for a SigOp to get their wings in Edmonton?



I like that enthusiasm!  Having just come from Edmonton it is my humble opinion that the Single Quarters are acceptable.  They were built around 1998 and depending on what unit you find yourself in, have been looked after fairly well.  Subject again to what unit your with, you may have to double-up depending on the intake; however, if you want your own room and are willing to pay extra it should be available.

As for your jump wings, I would say that your chances are better if you are going to 3 PPCLI versus LdSH(RC).  I know in 1 CER we sent a Cpl Sig Op because he was very keen, fit and volunteered to be posted to 3 PPCLI next.

S6


----------



## someguyincanada (21 Jan 2005)

single quarters imo are prison cells,(measurements are about the same)  the double rooms are nice if you dont have a roomate. Do you have a car?


----------



## English (21 Jan 2005)

Thx for the info! I'll pay extra if that possiblity is there. I will be getting a vehicle soon, probably 2-3 weeks after i arrive. Right now i'm posted to HQsigs, hoping to get out of there real quick, into a infantry unit.


----------



## Zombie (12 Feb 2007)

Anyone know how accurate/up to date this info is? I'll be posted to Edmonton in March and would like to know what my chances of getting into a single room (opposed to 2 in a room) would be. Thanks


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (12 Feb 2007)

Zombie said:
			
		

> Anyone know how accurate/up to date this info is? I'll be posted to Edmonton in March and would like to know what my chances of getting into a single room (opposed to 2 in a room) would be. Thanks



Harumph!! In my day we all lived in the same H Hut....all thirty of us!!  :


----------



## GAP (12 Feb 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Harumph!! In my day we all lived in the same H Hut....all thirty of us!!  :



Ah....nothing like quonset huts, freeze in the winter, boil in the summer!!!


----------



## 762gunner (12 Feb 2007)

Or the other way around.... no, that was Wainwrong.  Sometimes. :


----------



## MJP (12 Feb 2007)

Zombie said:
			
		

> Anyone know how accurate/up to date this info is? I'll be posted to Edmonton in March and would like to know what my chances of getting into a single room (opposed to 2 in a room) would be. Thanks



It might be extremely hard to do depending on how many guys are living in.  Right now there is a shortage of living spaces to put people in with all the courses running up here as well as the loss of the Snr NCO shacks they are moving into the SQs that the Junior ranks currently occupy.  You can try but I think you'll find yourself sharing a room.


----------



## MikeL (12 Feb 2007)

Consider yourself lucky if you only got 1 other room mate, theres talk here(Shilo) about having 3-4 people per room in our shacks due to TF 1-08.


----------



## putz (13 Feb 2007)

MJP said:
			
		

> It might be extremely hard to do depending on how many guys are living in.  Right now there is a shortage of living spaces to put people in with all the courses running up here as well as the loss of the Snr NCO shacks they are moving into the SQs that the Junior ranks currently occupy.  You can try but I think you'll find yourself sharing a room.



Tell me about it the family and I are trying to get a PMQ right now and were 71st on the list (before posting season with 100% occupancy rate).  I know that my buddies that live in the SQ are trying to snag any single rooms that come up. Good Luck!


----------



## BorisK (23 Aug 2016)

Old post I know, but as I am headed to CFB Edmonton soon posted to 1 SVC Btn I am curious of the current state of singles quarters if anyone can kindly share.  

My situation :
-DND has my stuff in storage (approximately a 2 bedroom apartment worth of kit)
-I'm looking to buy a house but it might not work out so I'm considering shacks as a cost saving option to save up for a bigger down payment
-I assume the shacks will be tight so I will have to rent a storage space for all my HG&E. 

Helpful advice wanted please and thank you.  Best regards.


----------



## Ludoc (23 Aug 2016)

If you live on the economy (not in shacks) you get PLD. In Edmonton PLD is $684 or $513 if you live with someone else in the military.

To make financial sense to live in shacks, the cost to live in the shacks (shack rent + storage rental for your stuff + the PLD you will not be entitled to) has to be less than the cost to live else where (rent + utilities + cost of gas to drive to and from base).

If you already own a car and can find another person/other people to live with, it is generally cheaper to live off base. Bonus: you get to live like a real human, instead of in the shacks.


----------

